# What is this algae and how do I get rid of it!?



## BigA.Fishy (3 Jan 2017)

Hi there,

I'm pretty new to all this and have just planted up and cycled my first 180l planted tank. All was going well for the first couple of weeks but I now have this algae coating my plants and my carpet. How do I get rid of it. Its very slimy and easily disintergrates when rubbed between my fingers. 

Not sure if its diatoms or a hair algae - please help!

Nitrates are about 20
Nitrites - 0
Ammonia - 0
Phosphate - 0.5

C02 injected and drop checker is green so assume 30ppm ish
Dosing with EI ferts at half doses.

Heres a photo after 4 days growth (I was away over the weekend). Help me get rid of this stuff please!!!

Thanks

A


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jan 2017)

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm
Could be a combination of Diatoms Brown/Rhizoclonium algae!
Have a quick read of the above....these mostly occur in a New Set-up.
hoggie


----------



## ahjoe0digi (8 Jan 2017)

Don't worry, after fully cycle you put in some critters to deal with them. 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabb.D (8 Jan 2017)

brown diatom means there is excess nutrients, let it cycle


----------

